# OpenOffice



## baos (Apr 23, 2013)

I need to access a Word document.  However I can't get OpenOffice to install.  Is there perhaps anything else I can use to open an Office Word document?

```
root@:/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3 # uname -a
FreeBSD .ed.shawcable.net 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #4 r249461M: Sun Apr 14 01:39:27 MDT 2013     [email]darren@.ed.shawcable.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@:/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3 # cat /etc/make.conf
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=true
# added by use.perl 2013-04-14 13:10:59
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
root@:/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3 # 


clang++ -m64 -Xlinker -O1 -m64 -export-dynamic -o ../generated/adfiles/adlc ../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o ../generated/adfiles/archDesc.o ../generated/adfiles/arena.o ../generated/adfiles/dfa.o ../generated/adfiles/dict2.o ../generated/adfiles/filebuff.o ../generated/adfiles/forms.o ../generated/adfiles/formsopt.o ../generated/adfiles/formssel.o ../generated/adfiles/main.o ../generated/adfiles/adlc-opcodes.o ../generated/adfiles/output_c.o ../generated/adfiles/output_h.o
/usr/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol xport-dynamic; defaulting to 0000000000401470
gmake[6]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/amd64/vm/x86_64.ad', needed by `../generated/adfiles/bsd_x86_64.ad'.  Stop.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apache-ant.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3.
root@:/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3 #
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2013)

If you just need to open a Word document try editors/abiword.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 23, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you just need to open a Word document try editors/abiword.



AFAIK Abiword doesn't handle .docx files.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 23, 2013)

editors/libreoffice?


----------



## mix_room (Apr 23, 2013)

On top of the suggestions for alternatives, you should also note that your problem is not with editors/openoffice but rather with java/openjdk6

You might also want to try with the standard GCC compiler instead of clang.


----------



## tiny (Apr 24, 2013)

When I was in a bind I used the Microsoft Word Viewer over Wine. Worked fine without issue for me.


----------



## baos (Apr 24, 2013)

I found Google Docs


----------



## fonz (Apr 28, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> editors/libreoffice?


Isn't that port still broken?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't know as I don't use it (or any other office suite).

But I figured it should work since there's a rather up-to-date (4.0.1) binary package in the STABLE repo.


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 28, 2013)

I've just upgraded my libreoffice to 4.0.2 two days ago. It's not broken but there is a problem with some options (GTK3 and MERGELIBS?) I'm not sure. But If you're going to build libreoffice, run `make config`, unmark that options then build the port.


----------



## fonz (Apr 28, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> But If you're going to build libreoffice, run `make config`, unmark that options then build the port.


I'll keep that in mind next time I feel inclined to build it, thanks.


----------

